
Everyone in the world should be taxed on their energy footprint - imartin2k
https://aeon.co/ideas/everyone-in-the-world-should-be-taxed-on-their-energy-footprint
======
curtisblaine
I agree only if truly _everyone_ is and not _only the western rich people_
are.

~~~
imartin2k
Also one potentially extremely controversial question would be whether parents
should be taxed for their offspring.

~~~
curtisblaine
True. Imagine a third or second world family, depending on inefficient means
of generating energy, with a lot of children. The energy footprint tax would
be huge. Who pays for it?

